

Bill Gates: A lot of iPad users are 'frustrated' - wyclif
http://www.zdnet.com/bill-gates-a-lot-of-ipad-users-are-frustrated-7000014952/

======
bifrost
I dunno, I think iPad owners are probably willing to make the tradeoff, and
you can get an iPad keyboard fairly easily.

I've often wondered how much I'd use a tablet vs a PC, and since realized that
I'd use the two things for completely different things (normally); PC for
work, tablet for screwing around. I'm not the average user really, but I think
thats not too weird of a stretch to assume other people do the same things. I
know lots of people do work on tablets, I am just not one of them. Get me a
tablet with a serial port and maybe we can start getting somewhere, but until
then I'm stuck lugging a laptop/ultrabook around.

~~~
tmzt
Chromebooks should be able to support USB serial if you unlock them into
developer mode (which is supported).

------
niggler
There are proper keyboards for the ipad (this is being typed on a logitech
ultrathin keyboard ipad cover)

I haven't tried the surface version of office, but the web versions of office
definitely lack features compared to the desktop versions (for example, array
formulae)

